# Substitution For Thomas Fawcett Caramalt



## bcp (3/3/10)

Making an ESB and trying to substitute the fawcett caramalt. Beersmith says, 

'Made from green malt - imparts a light malt flavor and slight hue. Suitable for light ales, lagers.'

I can find caramelised malts, but nothing made from green malt. Does it have a really unique flavour? Or will something like carahell be close enough?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/3/10)

bcp said:


> Making an ESB and trying to substitute the fawcett caramalt. Beersmith says,
> 
> 'Made from green malt - imparts a light malt flavor and slight hue. Suitable for light ales, lagers.'
> 
> I can find caramelised malts, but nothing made from green malt. Does it have a really unique flavour? Or will something like carahell be close enough?


Barrett Burston (Australia ) makes Caramalt.
GB


----------



## Tony (3/3/10)

i had some of the fawcett caramalt years ago. Used a large amount in an old ale that went on to win AABC gold. It was a very nice malt and i cant seem to find it anywhere any more.

Is it the 26 EBC stuff you were using?

Id say try JW caramalt or carahell and see what you think. I love carahell...... its a great malt!

cheers


----------



## praxis178 (3/3/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Barrett Burston (Australia ) makes Caramalt.
> GB


Joe White does one too at ~49EBC it's a bit darker (than the TF version), so some adjustments would need to be made.....


----------



## MHB (3/3/10)

All Crystal, Cara (as is in German Carra) and Caramel malts are made from green malt.
Green malt is just the name for grain that has been sprouted and has yet to be kilned (dried).
The green malt is heated to around 65 oC and kept there until the insides of the corn have fully "mashed" the malt is then dried and toasted to give various amounts of colour.

Every maltster will have their unique processes and equipment so every product will be unique, but in broad brush terms Crystal malts of similar colours will have a lot in common.
So if you can't get the real thing sub away...
My current Carra Malt (Thomas Fawcett, Pale) is about 34 EBC, about half way between CaraHell and CaraRed, so a blend of those two should work.

MHB


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/10)

I have started using Barrett Burston Caramalt, it's lovely. Used with a base malt, I did a Tetley's style Yorkshire Bitter using Maris Otter and 300g of Caramalt and it turned out like this:





As said above, imparts just a slight hue, but the caramel socks you between the eyes. If you can get BB where you are, highly recommended :icon_cheers: 

No affilliation, get mine from CraftBrewer, and being Aus - fewer malt miles.


----------



## bcp (3/3/10)

MHB said:


> All Crystal, Cara (as is in German Carra) and Caramel malts are made from green malt.



Thanks guys - all great answers. I love this forum.

Can't get the BB at the moment, but will definitely try.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/10)

BribieG said:


> I have started using Barrett Burston Caramalt, it's lovely. Used with a base malt, I did a Tetley's style Yorkshire Bitter using Maris Otter and 300g of Caramalt and it turned out like this:
> As said above, imparts just a slight hue, but the caramel socks you between the eyes. If you can get BB where you are, highly recommended :icon_cheers:






bcp said:


> Thanks guys - all great answers. I love this forum.
> Can't get the BB at the moment, but will definitely try.



I use JW caramalt all the time and gives the same result as bribie has noted with the BB malt. 

Couple that with pilsner malt as the base and you have got yourself a sweet doughy base! Doughuts anyone?!


----------

